# PTI Jalsa in Karachi 25-12-11



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Basss *INS**AAF* Chahiye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I am Imran Khan Promo !!


----------



## tamygu

5 days to go for grand bonanza of chair stealing at imran khans rally.this time in karachi so rush.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Leader said:


> s
> 
> I am Imran Khan Promo !!


o main anna hoon has got morphed into main imran khan hoon


----------



## Ali.009

Why most people are emotionally attached to IK? People have made him larger then life for nothing. This naive Pakistani nation did same with Bhutto back in 70's and look what they got?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

IK is no better a politician than the ones already in place. He's good at heart, but just not a good politician.

Its a great time in Pakistan for new political parties to come up. Students and educated people should take initiative, as people are fed up of all existing parties, so in case fair elections are held, newer parties with clearer goals can easily win in some provinces, if not all.


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

jagjitnatt said:


> *IK is no better a politician than the ones already in place. He's good at heart, but just not a good politician.*
> 
> Its a great time in Pakistan for new political parties to come up. Students and educated people should take initiative, as people are fed up of all existing parties, so in case fair elections are held, newer parties with clearer goals can easily win in some provinces, if not all.




Yea right....talking crap as if you have lived your entire life with Imran Khan.


----------



## mr42O

Ali.009 said:


> Why most people are emotionally attached to IK? People have made him larger then life for nothing. This naive Pakistani nation did same with Bhutto back in 70's and look what they got?



What they got ? They got atombomb, Bhutto allowed passport to every one so millions of Pakistan are working outside Pakistan. And thx to those Pakistanies they are sending millions of dollars back home which Pakistan is benfiting from. Bhutto gave u steelmil. He gave u Pakistan heavy industries taxila and in the, he tried to unit muslim world and 8 ppl invloved in that has been killed. Last person was Gaddafi as all others he got killed by Americans and in the end Bhutto gave his life to this country and ppl. Look at Bhutto family now noting is left. Now look after him what did u got ?

Imran Khan will inshalla do even better than Bhutto and will lead us to right path... it will not happen overnight but atleast we will start going right direction.


----------



## Leader




----------



## JonAsad




----------



## mr42O



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mautkimaut

waseem bhai ne bola hai.. ab to Imran Khan ko support karna hi hoga..

Of all the bowlerscoming from across the border, waseem deserves a special word.I am yet to see a bowler as wily and awesome as this person

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The HBS Guy

mautkimaut said:


> waseem bhai ne bola hai.. ab to Imran Khan ko support karna hi hoga..
> 
> Of all the bowlerscoming from across the border, waseem deserves a special word.I am yet to see a bowler as wily and awesome as this person



Indeed. Wasim is a legend. 

These guys are the reason why some Pakistani sportsmen are so popular in India. 

It's this same popularity of theirs in India that makes the Indian public too support IK's political endeavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Insha'Allah a positive change will happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Self Delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

In the current scenario, there is no brighter light other than Imran khan. We don't need dollars in our pocket, we want Transparency in our Justice system,we want Eliminate/minimize corruption, We want brave Leader who can defend the sovereignty, Integrity, and Lives of our Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mr42O

The HBS Guy said:


> Indeed. Wasim is a legend.
> 
> These guys are the reason why some Pakistani sportsmen are so popular in India.
> 
> It's this same popularity of theirs in India that makes the Indian public too support IK's political endeavors.



Good to hear but for 6 months ago almost no Indian liked Imran Khan as politican. Just read old commens by Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Gialni Zardari Nawaz Musharaf Kiyani Pasha all join PTI...

forgt to mention Chief Justice Pakistan also join PTI...

election meray phupar naal larayga ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

mautkimaut said:


> waseem bhai ne bola hai.. ab to Imran Khan ko support karna hi hoga..
> 
> Of all the bowlerscoming from across the border, waseem deserves a special word.I am yet to see a bowler as wily and awesome as this person


 


The HBS Guy said:


> Indeed. Wasim is a legend.
> 
> These guys are the reason why some Pakistani sportsmen are so popular in India.
> 
> It's this same popularity of theirs in India that makes the Indian public too support IK's political endeavors.


 
Even Sushmita agreed !!! 



vks_gautam said:


> Insha'Allah a positive change will happen..



I hope so too, what shall the kids be called ??

Sushmita + Akram = sushram / sushrami ?


----------



## The HBS Guy

mr42O said:


> Good to hear but for 6 months ago almost no Indian liked Imran Khan as politican. Just read old commens by Indians.



Look, the thing is that most Indians like Imran Khan. However, the fact that we like him is not enough to remove two prominent suspicions of or about him:

1. What if he's just another puppet of the Pakistani Army, just like all the other Pakistani politicians?

2. What if all this publicity doesn't translate into votes on election day?


----------



## BATMAN

The HBS Guy said:


> Look, the thing is that most Indians like Imran Khan. However, the fact that we like him is not enough to remove two prominent suspicions of or about him:
> 
> 1. What if he's just another puppet of the Pakistani Army, just like all the other Pakistani politicians?
> 
> 2. What if all this publicity doesn't translate into votes on election day?



Thank don't take risk and keep supporting ghadari.

There are already rumors that establishment is forcing all the people to join IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

this guy is so corrupt that if he was convicted instead of salman butt he would get life time jail.


----------



## Zarvan

Watch Hasb-e-Haal
In First part they discuss PTI Karachi Jalsa and in last Azizi becomes Firdous Ashiq Awan


----------



## Ali.009

Double post please delete this one.


----------



## Ali.009

Lame. Why every anchor has transformed into a promoter of PTI? I wonder.


10chars/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O




----------



## Leader

requesting participants of the jalsa to share pictures...


----------



## Leader

ISI man

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sunny Malik94

Leader said:


> ISI man



aala ..................


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mymeaningislion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

*Koi andaza ker sakta hai iss kay zor-e-bazu ka?

Nigha-e-mard-e-momin say badal jati hain taqdeerain*



Welcome home to Karachi, Imran Khan....


----------



## Safriz

Leader said:


> ISI man


 
looks like lord voldermort's man


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*okay-- fair enough, good picture....... where are the GIRLS *


----------



## Areesh

Lol chacha Cricket is the best cheerleader ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ thats more like it.... keep it coming guys


----------



## mr42O

GREAT !!!!!


----------



## K-Xeroid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

Leader said:


> ISI man


*so this is establishment about which my neighbors were talking about *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O




----------



## Leader

BBC about PTI Karachi Tsunami.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------






Al Jazira on PTI karachi Tsunami


----------



## T90TankGuy

as i said earlier i think most Indians will connect with Imran khan rather then any other politicians in Pakistan . but then its for the Pakistani people to decide . the elections are schedule for next year ,aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Pakistani media has been questioning a lot on Imran's Karachi Jalsa. I hope people don't change their mind after all this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

It was in malayalam newspapers too!


----------



## Emmie

jbgt90 said:


> as i said earlier i think most Indians will connect with Imran khan rather then any other politicians in Pakistan . but then its for the Pakistani people to decide . the elections are schedule for next year ,aren't they?



No, elections are scheduled for 2013 but considering current situation 2012 can not be ruled out.. In my understanding only Nawaz likes to have elections next year, IK on other hand would love to have another year more for his campaign..


----------



## AstanoshKhan

When I was kid I used to look for ten differences in a picture. Now, I look for ten similarities, Photoshop Jalsa, epic fail. There are more similarities to be picked - try, I bet there's more.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz

Now everybody wants to compete with Imran Khan..But they know they cant.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

AstanoshKhan said:


> When I was kid I used to look for ten differences in a picture. Now, I look for ten similarities, Photoshop Jalsa, epic fail. There are more similarities to be picked - try, I bet there's more.



This is how a Jalsa should be - ANP losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

Leader said:


> ISI man



You Never Know He Might actually be an Agent of the Agency_ that Cannot be Named_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> ISI man



What about 'Mustafa Kamal' of MQM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

AstanoshKhan said:


> What about 'Mustafa Kamal' of MQM?



He's much more handsome than your ANP people.


----------



## Doctor09

Kiya yar bachu ku khush b nai hunay daitay


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Uchiha said:


> He's much more handsome than your ANP people.



Okay, the guy in the mask is Asfandyar Wali. Just chill man, it was for fun only. I admire MQM more than ANP, and that is just because of Mustafa Kamal.

I just created this thread about ANP - should be testimony enough that I'm no ANP.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...sa-anp-swat-valley-epic-fail.html#post2433557


----------



## Leader

hey there are more similarities .... lol


----------



## StandForInsaf

OMGF this Photoshopped picture


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Okay, the guy in the mask is Asfandyar Wali. Just chill man, it was for fun only. I admire MQM more than ANP, and that is just because of Mustafa Kamal.
> 
> I just created this thread about ANP - should be testimony enough that I'm no ANP.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...sa-anp-swat-valley-epic-fail.html#post2433557



and your avatar should be more than enough for any ullu ka kaan poster !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> hey there are more similarities .... lol





Doctor09 said:


> Kiya yar bachu ku khush b nai hunay daitay





StandForInsaf said:


> OMGF this Photoshopped picture



Ever heard of Photoshoped Journalism. If not, then it's a very good example.

I hate two entities nowadays the most. Hamid Karzai from Afghanistan and ANP from Pakistan - both are extreme anti-Pakistan. I can even prove in the court of law that ANP is anti-Pakistan. Honestly speaking people in KPK are ready to drink their blood if given a chance.


----------



## Safriz

AstanoshKhan said:


> Ever heard of Photoshoped Journalism. If not, then it's a very good example.
> 
> I hate two entities nowadays the most. Hamid Karzai from Afghanistan and ANP from Pakistan - both are extreme anti-Pakistan. I can even prove in the court of law that ANP is anti-Pakistan. Honestly speaking people in KPK are ready to drink their blood if given a chance.


 
ANP has no support in Hazara division...all tbe way from haripur to kaghan.....and thats a large chunk of KPK.
IK should hold a rally in that area too.as thats a strong hold of nawaz shareeef ir used to be.
he had a permanent seat from the "Haveliaan" area of Abbottabad.
Also up north in kohistan and chilas they have no clear political winner and its always "azaad umeedwaar" who wins..
IK should concenterate on these areas and ANP will be stuffed even in provincial assembly.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> and your avatar should be more than enough for any ullu ka kaan poster !!



I don't want to derail your thread Leader, but I had to post this video below. It's a short documentery about PTI's Karachi Jalsa, and I've never seen such video before. Happy watching.






P.S: I bet the guy at 2:00 is BilalHaider of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

ANP is a party that has actually signed its death warrant.. 
In KP it has lost support due to its dismal corrupt performance.. and in Karachi its voter bank is going to the PTI.
Goodbye reds.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

safriz said:


> ANP has no support in Hazara division...all tbe way from haripur to kaghan.....and thats a large chunk of KPK.
> IK should hold a rally in that area too.as thats a strong hold of nawaz shareeef ir used to be.
> he had a permanent seat from the "Haveliaan" area of Abbottabad.
> Also up north in kohistan and chilas they have no clear political winner and its always "azaad umeedwaar" who wins..
> IK should concenterate on these areas and ANP will be stuffed even in provincial assembly.



They're already stuffed my dear. They're using unfair means to attract more crowd to their Jalsas. Just recently they conducted a Jalsa in Charsaddah, and you know what, they had to use the influence of their provincial education minister to blackmail the teachers and other (Govt.) education related staff to attend their Jalsa.

My ears are red now as I type this post but in a nutshell, PPP baboons are angels in front of these people for obvious reasons. They're eating and shitting in the same plate.


----------



## Leader

^^^^^^^ awesome man !!


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Ever heard of Photoshoped Journalism. If not, then it's a very good example.
> 
> I hate two entities nowadays the most. Hamid Karzai from Afghanistan and ANP from Pakistan - both are extreme anti-Pakistan. I can even prove in the court of law that ANP is anti-Pakistan. Honestly speaking people in KPK are ready to drink their blood if given a chance.



well just keep to voting them out.... lol their blood is poisonously white !!


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> When I was kid I used to look for ten differences in a picture. Now, I look for ten similarities, Photoshop Jalsa, epic fail. There are more similarities to be picked - try, I bet there's more.



Did somebody see Capital Talk yesterday?

The ANP guy literally blasted on Hamid Mir that the ANP jalsas dont get media coverage, and everytihng goes to PTI.

This could be in response to that.


----------



## SQ8

Riiiggghhhht....

Rondhos..

MQM had the most decent response to the jalsa.


----------



## Jango

*Watch from 7:55 onwards to see my point in post 12*

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




Santro said:


> Riiiggghhhht....
> 
> Rondhos..
> 
> MQM had the most decent response to the jalsa.



I am genuinely forced to believe now that MQM and PTI had some sort of agreement for the Jalsa.

BTW< after post 12, now post 74 is occuring!


----------



## Leader

yeh jis nay bhi threads ko merge kia hai na, Allah usko mochon wali biwi day !!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Did somebody see Capital Talk yesterday?
> 
> The ANP guy literally blasted on Hamid Mir that the ANP jalsas dont get media coverage, and everytihng goes to PTI.
> 
> This could be in response to that.



Since, they're wasting money on useless and unnecessary things, like, they wasted 36 Lacks on a Pakistani flag in the middle of Jinnah Park and termed it as Pakistan's biggest and longest flag in it's history. They should've invested some moneys for their PR as well, which'd have helped them win people's hearts. Their time is over. According to an ANP guy, we've come in the Govt. after 18 years or so, and the next time we'll come would take us 40+ years - so why not collect more and more this time to survive till then - loot every single department of the country, we saw what they did with Pakistan Railway which is the result of authority given to an ANP's Minister - Ghulam Bilour.


----------



## SQ8

Leader said:


> yeh jis nay bhi threads ko merge kia hai na, Allah usko mochon wali biwi day !!



Jisko merge ki wajeh samajh mein nahin aya.. usko sirf air hairy biwi de.. Bohat hairy.. 

Seriously.. the idea was to stop clutter.. otherwise there were threads on every comment made on the Jalsa by the most insignificant of folks..best to have it in one place for debate and news.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Santro said:


> Jisko merge ki wajeh samajh mein nahin aya.. usko sirf air hairy biwi de.. Bohat hairy..
> 
> Seriously.. the idea was to stop clutter.. otherwise there were threads on every comment made on the Jalsa by the most insignificant of folks..best to have it in one place for debate and news.



Abhay yaar, I reported about 10 threads in the past about Imran Khan to be merged in his sticky thread 'PTI Imran Khan's Political Disk' and none took them serious but now all of a sudden you got an idea of stoping the clutter.

This thread about ANP had nothing to do with PTI's jalsa at Karachi, but since you're a mod - we can only say, hail hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Santro said:


> Jisko merge ki wajeh samajh mein nahin aya.. usko sirf air hairy biwi de.. Bohat hairy..
> 
> Seriously.. the idea was to stop clutter.. otherwise there were threads on every comment made on the Jalsa by the most insignificant of folks..best to have it in one place for debate and news.



shoker hai mein bach giya, kyon kay mujhay merge karnay ki waja tou samaj mein aaye thi, mein ne tou sirf badla liya tha...

ab jis nay kia hai uski tou mochon wali biwi pakkiii milay gi.... 

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




AstanoshKhan said:


> Abhay yaar, I reported about 10 threads in the past about Imran Khan to be merged in his sticky thread 'PTI Imran Khan's Political Disk' and none took them serious but now all of a sudden you got an idea of stoping the clutter.
> 
> This thread about ANP had nothing to do with PTI's jalsa at Karachi, but since you're a mod - we can only say, hail hitler.



woh stick bhi zalimo nay khatam ker diya howa hai.... all hail to Hitler(s) !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


>



Haye Haye, sadqay jawaa, barha Piyara hay dhono may... Qureshi sahab aap ka laadlay ko la gaya Baghi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

AstanoshKhan said:


> When I was kid I used to look for ten differences in a picture. Now, I look for ten similarities, Photoshop Jalsa, epic fail. There are more similarities to be picked - try, I bet there's more.



Here's another one.


----------



## SQ8

AstanoshKhan said:


> Abhay yaar, I reported about 10 threads in the past about Imran Khan to be merged in his sticky thread 'PTI Imran Khan's Political Disk' and none took them serious but now all of a sudden you got an idea of stoping the clutter.
> 
> This thread about ANP had nothing to do with PTI's jalsa at Karachi, but since you're a mod - we can only say, hail hitler.


 


Leader said:


> shoker hai mein bach giya, kyon kay mujhay merge karnay ki waja tou samaj mein aaye thi, mein ne tou sirf badla liya tha...
> 
> ab jis nay kia hai uski tou mochon wali biwi pakkiii milay gi....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> woh stick bhi zalimo nay khatam ker diya howa hai.... all hail to Hitler(s) !!



Mein Freund, war der Faden über ANP Commentry auf der PTI karachi Jalsa und damit relavent.

Ihre wohlwollende fuhrer


----------



## Manticore

i am glad someone actually talked about unity and the concept of flahee mumlikat --- i will post my vote for the first time if he stands in the election-- not that he is the best but , he might be the least of the evil---- i also noticed most were not good debators and for me that was a good sign , as this shows they were relatively new to the arena , with some honesty still left in them----- and i want to thank karachites for breaking the record of us lahorees , in welcoming imran- i hope the guys in inner sindh feel the same- pakistan zindabad!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

missed oppertunity as Babar Awan of PPP pointed out that none of the PTI leadership bothered to visit Jinnah's shrine and offer prayers. although that Jalsa was in his name. costly oversight by PTI leadership if its true and the opponents will bring it up on every talkshow


----------



## mymeaningislion

Irfan Baloch said:


> missed oppertunity as Babar Awan of PPP pointed out that none of the PTI leadership bothered to visit Jinnah's shrine and offer prayers. although that Jalsa was in his name. costly oversight by PTI leadership if its true and the opponents will bring it up on every talkshow



na g if anyone remember that in jalsa all people asked fateha for Quaid e Azam and it is not necessary to go to the shrine to do that so people who will try to over smart should have a punch on their noses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

AstanoshKhan said:


> I don't want to derail your thread Leader, but I had to post this video below. It's a short documentery about PTI's Karachi Jalsa, and I've never seen such video before. Happy watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: I bet the guy at 2:00 is BilalHaider of PDF.



What is the song at about 6:16? at the end?


----------



## Areesh

Irfan Baloch said:


> missed oppertunity as Babar Awan of PPP pointed out that none of the PTI leadership bothered to visit Jinnah's shrine and offer prayers. although that Jalsa was in his name. costly oversight by PTI leadership if its true and the opponents will bring it up on every talkshow



Serving Pakistan to become a welfare state and be sincere to Pakistan is more important than offering Fatiha at the shrine and then screwing the Pakistan of the same leader. 

By the way fatiha was offered, not at the shrine though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AstanoshKhan said:


> Here's another one.



*Why red colour Flags and red dresses??? These are not considered as Good symbol of peace.*


----------



## Dance

People from PPP/ANP are complaining that the private media is not giving their jalsa's enough attention LOL


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Peaceful Civlian said:


> *Why red colour Flags and red dresses??? These are not considered as Good symbol of peace.*



Communists has red color as their theme and ANP is communist and that was the reason, they opposed the creation of Pakistan, and are Anti-Pakistan since then.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Dance said:


> People from PPP/ANP are complaining that the private media is not giving their jalsa's not enough attention LOL


And jamat-e-islami is also complaining that private media is not showing 2000000000000 people who came from Madras to enjoy journey in Lahore While they believe PTI had 800 people in karachi.


----------

